# Wlan Verbindung zwischen 2 PCs ohne Router?



## daDom (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jungs!

Kann ich eine Wlan Verbindung auch ohne Router einrichten?
Ich habe selbst kein Wlan und kann es deshalb auch nicht ausprobieren, jedoch braucht ein Freund Hilfe bei dem Thema...

Habt ihr Rat?

PS: Hab zu dem Thema nichts gefunden


----------



## Sway (28. Oktober 2004)

Also gehen tut es. Ich hab vor einem Jahr Daten von Notebook zu Notebook geschickt. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaub das ist der AdHoc Modus um 2 Rechner ohne Router zu vernetzen. Das die IPs und die Subnetmask stimmen müssen ist sicher klar (z.B. IP: 192.168.1.1 / 192.168.1.2  Subnetmask: 255.255.255.0)

Damit sollte es gehen


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Yoah, stelle einfach beide Karten auf Ad-Hoc Modus und dann halt das übliche, SSID, Channel, IP und Subnet anpassen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

